# Welches Soundsytem?



## king_jo_baby (22. September 2003)

Ich hab mal ne frage.
Ich hab vor ein paar tagen meinen Rechner aufgerüstet:
Barton 2500+ aqxea
Asus A7N8X Deluxe V2.0
Pixelview GF FX 5900
1024 MB DDR 333

In Leistung ersaufe ich nun aber ich würde auch gern die Fähigkeiten des Soundstorm Onboard Sounds nutzen.

Ich würde mal gerne wissen welches Boxen System (welches sich auch wirklich gut für das Board eignet) ihr mir so empfehlen könnt?

Am besten so im Preissegment bis 150 Euro.(notfalls auch max 200)

Freu mich schon auf eure Empfehlungen 


mfg
kjb


----------



## Transmitter (24. September 2003)

Uahh!

Bevor du 200EUR für Stereo Boxen ausgibst, kauf dir lieber noch ne DolbySurround Karte für ca. 40EUR und ein passendes Boxensystem von Creative für ca. 100EUR .. 

Achte darauf, dass Boxen für deine soundkarte zugeschnitten sind ( 5.1 o. 6.1 ) und du hast etwas wesentlich besseres als solche Stereo Dinger!

Hab ich auch gemacht und der Satte Raumklang ( auch bei normalen mp3´s ) ist einfach genial!

Viele Grüße
transmitter


----------



## RealDragon (24. September 2003)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen! Kollege von mir hat auch Soundsystem von Creativ und das klingt ziemlich geil, leider hat er nur 4.1 aber das 5.1 System gabs da noch nicht.

Ich selber bin von meiner Soundkarte an mein Receiver (hat nix mit den ding vom SAT - TV zu tun*g*) dran gegangen und wenn ich ehrlich bin finde ich vom klang mein System besser. Habe auch alles Digital laufen weil ich nen kleiner Filme-Freak bin und den klang brauche und der Klang bei Musik .... "Hey leck mich fätt ist das geil" *fg*

Aber was direkt zu dein Sound passen würde kann ich speziell nicht sagen ... ich hatte vorher auch OnBoard und der klang ging so .... hab jetzt eine SoundBlaster Audigy Platinum und der Klang ist echt genial.

MfG RealDragon


----------



## king_jo_baby (24. September 2003)

Also ich hab onboard Soundstorm auf nem Asus A7N8X Deluxe 2.0

Der onboard Sound unterstützt alles was die Audigy auch kann.
Abgesehen von EAX weil das glaub ich von Creative geschützt ist.
Ich wollte nur wissen welches 5.1 Boxenset ihr mir empfehlen könnt.
Am besten wär es mit Digitalreciever.

mfg
kjb


----------



## RealDragon (24. September 2003)

Bin kein Soundspezie aber wenn du nen Receiver willst und Geld on mass hast dann gibt es für mich nur HarmanKardon aber da ich nen armer schlucker bin hab ich ne Anlage von Sony mit den passenden 5.1 System in meiner Preiskatgorie. 

Also Receiver hab ich Sony Sony STR-DB 780    .... 5.1 ist auch von Sony und zwar das Sony SA-VE 545 H  

Meine Sachen habe ich von MediaRan gekauft ... ist nen Laden mit Lagerverkauf und gegenüber MediaMarkt kann man schonmal 100€ sparen so war das zumindest bei mir der fall.

Wenn du noch fragen hast ich bin erst morgen wieder im Net ... hoffe ich konnte dir bißchen helfen!

MfG RealDragon

Es gibt bessere Systeme aber man muß schauen wieviel man ausgeben will.


----------

